# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > بانک های اطلاعاتی در Delphi >  آموزش نحوه استفاده از ُSQL SERVER در  delphi !

## ghaem

خوب به امید خدا میخوام اینجا روش استفاده از  MICROSOFT SQL SERVER   در DELPHI‌ آموزش بدم:
اول باید اس کیو ال سرور رو نصب کنید .
بنا بر این هست که  دیتابیس و تنظیمات SQL SEVER    انجام شده و آماده بهره برداری هستش.
یه پروژه جدید ایجاد کنید و از برگه  ADO  یک  شی ADOCONECTION به فرم اضافه کنید . حالا در قسمت connection string  روی   ...   کلیک کنید. در پنجره جدید use connection string  رو انتخاب کنید . و دکمه build  را کلیک کنید .
در صفحه اول Microsoft OLE DB provider for SQL SERVER   رو انتخاب کنید و next  رو بزنید. در صفحه جدید use a specific user name and password  رو انتخاب کنید و در قسمت user name  نام کاربر رو که به دیتابیستون دادید وارد کنید که بصورت دیفالت sa  هستش بدون پسورد هست . حالا TEST CONNECTION را کلیک کنید اگر پیغام TEST CONECTION SUCCECED رو دریافت کردید نصف رااه رو انجام دادید. 
حالا select the databadse on the server  رو انتخاب کنید و در جعبه کشویی اون دیتابیس مورد نظر رو انتخاب کنید. Ok  را کلیک کنید و دوباره ok  بزنید.
حالا در object inspector  برای ADOCONECCTION  مورد نظرتون  خاصیت Connected  را برابر true  قرار بدید. و در پنجره جدید رمز مورد نظرتون (ویا sa  بدون پسورد را وارد کنید).
خوب فعلا اصلی ترین راه که برقراری ارتباط هستش رو انجام دادید .
تو جلسه بعد نحوه ارتباط با اجزاء رو میگم.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

استفاده از Stored Procedure ها را نیز در دلفی برای دوستان توضیح دهید.

----------


## Babak-Aghili

> استفاده از Stored Procedure ها را نیز در دلفی برای دوستان توضیح دهید.


بله ممنون میشیم .  :تشویق: 

ضمنا یک توضیحات جامعی هم میخوایم برای ملاحضاتی که باید در نظر داشت هنگامی که قصد داریم دیتابیس را برای پروژه های Real Time استفاده کنیم .

 :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## babak869

با سلام به همه دوستان
منم بی صبرانه منتظرم که شما مطالبی رو در باره Stored Procedure  توضیح بدید.چون خیلی دوست دارم که کار با Stored Procedure  رو در دلفی یاد بگیرم.اگه دوستان عنایتی کنند ممنون میشم

----------


## vcldeveloper

برای کار با Stored Procedure ها دو روش رو مختصرا توضیح میدم:
1- یک AdoDataSet روی فرم بندازید و برای خصوصیت CommandType اش cmdStoredProc را نتخاب کنید. نام procedure ایی هم که می خواید اجرا بشه رو در خصوصیت CommandText وارد کنید. اگه procedure شما نیاز داره که بهش پارامتری پاس داده بشه، می تونید این پارامترها رو در Design Time از طریق کلیک بر روی دکمه "..." ،روبروی خصوصیت Paramters ، یا در Run time با استفاده از شی Parameters برای دلفی تعریف کنید. برای اجرای Stored Procedure مربوطه ابتدا مقادیر هر یک از پارامترها را با استفاده از شی Parameters مشخص کنید و سپس AdoDataSet را Open کنید تا نتیجه اجرای procedure را به شما برگرداند.
نکته: اگه Stored Procedure ایی که استفاده می کنید، مجموعه داده ایی بر نمی گرداند، می تونید از AdoCommand بجای AdoDataSet استفاده کنید.

2- روش دیگه استفاده از دستور سکوئل EXEC stored_prcedure_name [parameters]  هست. در این روش می تونید با استفاده از AdoQuery، AdoDataSet یا AdoCommand دستور SQL بالا را به سرور ارسال کنید (بجای  stored_prcedure_name از اسم stored procedure خودتون استفاده کنید)، اگه procedure شما نیاز به پارامتر داره، بعد از نام procedure اونها رو هم اضافه کنید. مثال:

  ADOCommand1.CommandText  := Format('Exec SP_AddLogin "%s","%s","%s","%s"',
                                    ['UserName','Password','Database Name','English']);
  ADOCommand1.Execute;

----------


## Babak-Aghili

مرسی...

توی SQL های دلفی برای ÷ارامترها از   :   استفاده میکنیم .... اگر بخواهیم T-SQL استفاده کنیم از @  استفاده میکنیم .... حالا میخواستم ببینم که مشکلی ÷یش نمیاد؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> توی SQL های دلفی برای ÷ارامترها از : استفاده میکنیم .... اگر بخواهیم T-SQL استفاده کنیم از @ استفاده میکنیم .... حالا میخواستم ببینم که مشکلی ÷یش نمیاد؟


خیر
----------------------------

----------


## farideh_en

سلام
علی آقا روش دیگه ای هم هست که Stored Procedure هارو در SQL SERVEr اول بنویسیم بعد از طریق Delphi این Stored Procedure هارو صدا بزنیم که اگه دوستان بخوان بیشترتوضیح میدم.
 یا حق.

----------


## Babak-Aghili

توضیح دادید دیگه !

----------


## azygole

من همین الان این سئوال را در سایت مطرح کردم . حالا اگر من بخواهم از شی ء database استفاده کنم چه پارامترهایی باید بدم که به جداول یک user دسترسی پیدا کنم البته الان فقط بلدم به master دسترسی پیدا کنم .اگر جوابمو بدی یک کمک بزرگ به من کردی . ممنون  :لبخندساده

----------

